# Majestic tripod sidearm



## ScotA (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi, I have this Majestic tripod that is approximately 40 years old. It has a sidearm attachment and I am trying to figure out how it would be used. The sidearm has "Majestic A130" molded into it.The sidearm that is shown on the Bencher site only has a single arm. This has 2 tubes and brackets. I'm sure this will be elementary for you guys.  Thanks


----------



## ScotA (Mar 2, 2011)

well I searched up and down the internet and finally found a picture of what it is used for. I don't really get it, why 2 tubes.


----------



## reedshots (Mar 2, 2011)

maybe the lower tube for lights or you can slide over left and still have the support from both brackets?


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks like a tripod for a movie camera to me.  Kick the camera to the outside so you're not tripping over the tripod legs while you pan the camera.


----------



## ScotA (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I actually found the original accesories pamphlet from the tripod and it has the "outrigger" arm in it. So I thought
I would post the picture showing the arm and post the description. I was unable to find this info. anywhere on the 
internet so maybe it will help someone else.






OUTRIGGER ARM A-130
The outrigger is a new, more flexible form of side arm. The double support
makes it sturdier and more positions of mounting are possible. All clamps are
lined with a bushing to assure free movement and positive locking. Coil 
springs prevent loss of handwheels.

Length of twin arms C to C...6"
Length of arm tube....28"
Length of verticle tube....32"
Weight....4 1/4 Lbs.


----------



## ScotA (Mar 5, 2011)

OK just a couple more because I thought it was cool. As you crank the post up, the whole outrigger rises with it. One picture is all the way down the other is half way up.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 6, 2011)

Very cool info! Had one of these heads for an 8x10 view camera, sold it after I traded in the camera. Very solid and well made.


----------



## THWright (Aug 7, 2014)

I am shopping for this accessory, the Majestic Sidearm (Double tubes). I have used Majestic tripods for nearly forty years and have one of the sidearms already, but I need a second one! Anyone have one available for sale? You may contact me directly at thw7200@gmail.com. Thanks, Tim Wright


----------

